
Show HN: The Social Network for Mathematics - bvenkat
https://finalequation.com
======
bvenkat
[Sorry for the repost, thought Show HN would be more appropriate.]

The plan is for 3 subsystems with some level of integration: \- Messaging /
social networking. \- Mathematical proofs. \- Computer Algebra. The first is
working, work on the second is in progress & the third will be dealt with in
the future.

